# 2013 Allroad 2.0T Chip



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, my dad just picked up a 2013 Allroad and wants to tune it. Does anyone have a chip for the 2013 2.0T yet? 

After riding in my APR Stage 2 A3, he has to modify it haha. 

Thanks!

Pick for clicks with 18" LM's and Michelin Pilot Sports.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

I think giac has a tune? Audi now checks for ecu flashes and codes cars found flashed. Audi may fight to deny warranty claims on flashed cars. They still have to prove the flash resulted in the damaged part(s), but they could make it a pita every time your dad needs something fixed under warranty


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, GIAC has a tune out for the new allroad


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Got this in an email from my nearest Audi dealer. They're also a Stasis dealer...

Save up to $300 on STaSIS Signature Series 2.0 Software! 
The ONLY warrantied 2.0 software upgrade on the market*

Special Introductory Price:
$100 off any 2.0 ECU upgrade
$100 off any 2.0 A4/A5/Q5 exhaust
$300 off any 2.0 ECU / exhaust combination
*Offer valid through November 9, 2012. Software purchased and installed through a certified STaSIS dealership is backed by a 4-year/50,000-mile warranty that runs concurrently with the factory warranty.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Sprint, did you trade in your a3 for a focus st?


----------



## jpd52 (Nov 11, 2008)

*ECU upgrade for 2013 Allroad*

I just did the GIAC ECU upgrade and after CAT performance Exhaust upgrade with AWE.
Perfect.Also have Sprint Booster on mine.
AWE is a great outfit if you're in their area, and a pleasure to work with. 
Thanks.
Jon Pousette-Dart
2013 Allroad
[email protected]


----------

